# My version of the enolmatic



## rocket man

I wanted to have an automatic bottle filler but I didn't want to shell out $375.00 for one. So I decided to make my own. Since I already had a vacuum pump all I needed was the nozzle. I got the nozzle, lever and spring for around $75.00. Making the stand to hold it took a little creativity and time, but it was worth it. You can adjust the height for different sized bottles. It works just as good as the original enolmatic (from what I've seen of the videos of it) for a fraction of the price. It sure saves alot of time compared to the Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler that I used to use.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dude, you're a freakin genous!!! Thats awesome and nice job on the wood stand.


----------



## Brian

That is great! I am glad there are smart people like you so I can copy.. hehehe I hope you don't mind.. Maybe you should go into the business of making them.. Very nice job!


----------



## rocket man

Brian said:


> That is great! I am glad there are smart people like you so I can copy.. hehehe I hope you don't mind.. Maybe you should go into the business of making them.. Very nice job!



Copy away Brian. If you need any help with any of the specifics let me know. I pretty much made it up out of scrap pieces that I had available to me.


----------



## winemaker_3352

What did you use for the shutoff valve? Is it a manual shutoff?


----------



## rocket man

winemaker_3352 said:


> What did you use for the shutoff valve? Is it a manual shutoff?



The nozzle has a built in shutoff sort of. It will only fill to a certain level then it sucks any foam or remaining liquid into the overflow. It is adjustable. Check out the video of it.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8algqVQhWY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8algqVQhWY[/ame]


----------



## Wade E

Very nice job!!!!!!! How does this work as far as using different bottles like most of us do? I try and use as many as possible in the same style but since I use what I have I usually end up with 5-6 different bottles of the same style, but many are a little taller or shorter then one another, some have punts some dont, you know.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade the horizontal arm is suppose to be level when filling in an ideal situation. It is very forgiving within 1-2" difference in bottles. I also have many different bottles and very rarely adjust it.


----------



## Brian

rocket man said:


> Copy away Brian. If you need any help with any of the specifics let me know. I pretty much made it up out of scrap pieces that I had available to me.



Thanks Man! Can you give a build list and where you picked them up. Like the nozzel etc?? Thanks again this thing look awesome and I agree the woodwork looks great!


----------



## Runningwolf

Brian said:


> Thanks Man! Can you give a build list and where you picked them up. Like the nozzel etc?? Thanks again this thing look awesome and I agree the woodwork looks great!



Presque Isle sells them.


----------



## rocket man

Wade E said:


> Very nice job!!!!!!! How does this work as far as using different bottles like most of us do? I try and use as many as possible in the same style but since I use what I have I usually end up with 5-6 different bottles of the same style, but many are a little taller or shorter then one another, some have punts some dont, you know.



The arm is forgiving somewhat but I fill anything from 375 ml. to 1.5 Liter bottles so I have 4 different height adjustment on it. If you look closely you can see 2 holes on the back chrome part. There are 2 more under those. The black knob has a pin that goes through the hole and a spring to keep it in place. The chrome tubing is a table leg from a school desk. The spring part is made to slide on unistrut for a lock on a handicapped lift for a school bus. (I'm starting to see a theme here ) The part on top that holds the lever is another part made out of wood. I'll get a better picture of the spring part later today. I'll get one of what it looks like before it's surrounded by wood. Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## JohnT

OMG, How smart is this???? Way Cool!

Do you have the base fixed or clamped so that you can easily load empty bottles?


----------



## Lurker

Sometime you run across a beautiful thing, this is it. I have thought about a bottle filler but I just don't understand the workings. Like if the vac continues when the bottle is full, what happens? Also, is there a sump or similar container holding the wine? My questions should show how little I know. I still use the spring tip bottle filler. But, whether I understand how it works or not, it is a beautiful thing to behold. The compliments are earned.


----------



## Wade E

Up until right now I have been using the Boun Vino Auto filler which is $35. Richard, it shuts off when the pressure in the bottle pushes the stopper up this shutting off the flow but like almost every bottiling pump it will throw a little overage into your overflow bottle which at the end with what im using and a little experience bottling with it I end up with about 1/4 of a bottle after bottling 6 gallons this way. I dont shut my pump off during this at all. I really ike this set up and will also copy from you if you dont mind. Im a woodworker so will design my own base although yours is awesome and I love it but dont want to exactly copy from you as Im sure you are getting a Patent Pending on this as we speak!!!!!!! You are arent you??????????????? Could you possibl give lo=inks to the parts here please.


----------



## xanxer82

I know what someone has to send out for christmas.. better get building! LOL
Nice project!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade, I know St pats and Presque Isle both have the filler head.


----------



## Wade E

Okay, thanks. Still would like the complete list though as its hard to figure out whats included in that list.


----------



## rocket man

Wow, this is a bigger hit than I thought it would be. Here is a schematic of the machine, and a close up of the part that locks the sliding chrome piece at the right height. The parts I bought are on this page. http://www.stpats.com/PartsTenco.htm Here is a better schematic of the head.http://www.stpats.com/manuals/enolmaticSchematic.pdf
It's "#1020 Complete Nozzle with Levers and Spring". Of course I look now and it's out of stock. The part from Presque Isle cost a little more and doesn't come with the spring and lever which is a pretty important part, although you could make something for the levers but it would just be that much more work. 

JohnT, right now I just have the unit clamped with a couple of spring clamps. I had plans of making a clamp out of metal similar to the one on the enolmatic but just haven't gotten around to it yet.

Lurker, The pump stays running the whole time and the overflow from the bottle goes to the overflow bottle on the pump.


----------



## sjo

There seems to be a lot of splashing with the filler. Won't this allow to much air into the wine? Or am I being to anal about very gentle bottle filling.
Scott


----------



## grapeman

Everybody always seems to worry about this. These units operate using a vacuum. A vacuum is a lack of air - hence you aren't introducing air into it. If anything you remove gas already in the wine.


----------



## Wade E

Im pretty sure the wine in that video was also being filtered judging by the amount of foam. I think they had the vacuum set way to high just to show you the video quckly. I know when I use my filler and pump its pure liquid coming out and no foam at all. I keep my vacuum set at about 6" when bottling.


----------



## StevieRay

*Question on Adjusting Valve*

I just completed building my stand around the Enolmatic valve using aluminum parts that I machined, a handfull of stainless screws, nuts and bolts, and a piece of scrap wood. And it works great! The filler quickly fills each bottle, and no mess left behind, unlike my old filler that generated a fine mist of wine and created a giant mess.

I gave it a test run this evening just filling bottles of water, and even though it is working great, it appears that there might be a couple of adjustments that I can make which would make it work even better. 

At the top of the valve is a threaded nut that can be adjusted. I played around with that for a while, but really could not tell what it was doing other then creating more downward spring pressure when spinning the nut down. Is that its purpose? If not, what does it do?

The other issue is that some vacuum remains on the filled bottle even after the valve stops filling. It is not a big deal, but is this normal? And finally, when I am not filling a bottle, a small amount of wine still makes its way into the overflow? Both of these issues may be caused by my vacuum pressure being set too high, is that possible? I originally bought the bottle filling kit from allinone, and that came with a nice valve to control the vacuum, I plan to put that into the loop tomorrow to experiement with reducing the amount of vacuum to see if that helps either issue. 

But even with those issues, I am very happy with this setup!. I bought the complete valve for $55 shipped to my door, and it along with a scrap piece of wood and about $20 worth of aluminum has generated a decent filler for well under $100! 

I highly recommend this project for others who want to make bottling enjoyable rather then a nightmare. ;-)



rocket man said:


> I wanted to have an automatic bottle filler but I didn't want to shell out $375.00 for one. So I decided to make my own. Since I already had a vacuum pump all I needed was the nozzle. I got the nozzle, lever and spring for around $75.00. Making the stand to hold it took a little creativity and time, but it was worth it. You can adjust the height for different sized bottles. It works just as good as the original enolmatic (from what I've seen of the videos of it) for a fraction of the price. It sure saves alot of time compared to the Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler that I used to use.


----------



## RegionRat

StevieRay said:


> I just completed building my stand around the Enolmatic valve using aluminum parts that I machined, a handfull of stainless screws, nuts and bolts, and a piece of scrap wood. And it works great! The filler quickly fills each bottle, and no mess left behind, unlike my old filler that generated a fine mist of wine and created a giant mess.
> 
> I gave it a test run this evening just filling bottles of water, and even though it is working great, it appears that there might be a couple of adjustments that I can make which would make it work even better.
> 
> At the top of the valve is a threaded nut that can be adjusted. I played around with that for a while, but really could not tell what it was doing other then creating more downward spring pressure when spinning the nut down. Is that its purpose? If not, what does it do?
> 
> The other issue is that some vacuum remains on the filled bottle even after the valve stops filling. It is not a big deal, but is this normal? And finally, when I am not filling a bottle, a small amount of wine still makes its way into the overflow? Both of these issues may be caused by my vacuum pressure being set too high, is that possible? I originally bought the bottle filling kit from allinone, and that came with a nice valve to control the vacuum, I plan to put that into the loop tomorrow to experiement with reducing the amount of vacuum to see if that helps either issue.
> 
> But even with those issues, I am very happy with this setup!. I bought the complete valve for $55 shipped to my door, and it along with a scrap piece of wood and about $20 worth of aluminum has generated a decent filler for well under $100!
> 
> I highly recommend this project for others who want to make bottling enjoyable rather then a nightmare. ;-)




How about a picture or two of what you built.


I put one together last year from stuff laying around also. It was a fun project. 

RR


----------



## olusteebus

very nice work there


----------



## vacuumpumpman

StevieRay said:


> The other issue is that some vacuum remains on the filled bottle even after the valve stops filling. It is not a big deal, but is this normal? And finally, when I am not filling a bottle, a small amount of wine still makes its way into the overflow? Both of these issues may be caused by my vacuum pressure being set too high, is that possible? I originally bought the bottle filling kit from allinone, and that came with a nice valve to control the vacuum, I plan to put that into the loop tomorrow to experiement with reducing the amount of vacuum to see if that helps either issue.
> 
> But even with those issues, I am very happy with this setup!. I bought the complete valve for $55 shipped to my door, and it along with a scrap piece of wood and about $20 worth of aluminum has generated a decent filler for well under $100!
> 
> I highly recommend this project for others who want to make bottling enjoyable rather then a nightmare. ;-)



I think by putting the release valve that came with your bottling setup will help - let us know when you do so

BTW - I hope you have that displayed somewhere that everyone can see it !! I'm thinking the Living Room !!


----------



## JLS

Still happy with the setup? did you change anything, I'm thinking to built one, what a great jod you did. Thank you


----------



## michael-s

Looking at pictures of peoples bottle filler they made I decided to order the nozzle and made one for my use at home. I used it for the first time this week at bottling time. I both filtered the wine using whole house and bottled directly at same time. It went very well. This was all a result of reading along peoples discussions and seeing photos and then going ahead with that information and trying it myself.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hey, that looks great, Michael. Hmmmm, I have a MIG welder.... maybe I will copy you!


----------



## jamesngalveston

whats the diminsions of those square tubing.
it looks like 1x1 and 3/4 x 3/4


----------



## jamesngalveston

I cant even picture sour grapes with a mig welder.....


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> I cant even picture sour grapes with a mig welder.....



Umm, why not? I am kinda, well, handy with building and repairing things. I am not fast, however!

Remember this? Or this?


----------



## michael-s

jamesngalveston .......1" square tube on top and 1 1/4" square tube on bottom, along with a 6" wide x 1/4" thick flat bar, 12" long for the base. A cut to shape piece of cork glued to the base to give a nice cushion for the bottles. Yes, with a mig welder, good eye.


----------



## michael-s

Thanks sour_grapes. Based on what someone else has thankfully shared with us here.


----------



## cimbaliw

Very Nice Rocketman. That's a bitchin' Gomco pump by the way.

BC


----------



## jamesngalveston

whats the height of the tubing...thanks in advance.


----------



## michael-s

The tube lengths I went with jamesngalveston are 9" bottom and 15" top, but I want to say those lengths are not set in stone, you can make those longer if you might have extra tall bottles. I don't use large bottles just regular 750 ml bottles so this setup gives me the height I need along with 6" of adjustable height for other height bottles, if I need to. If you may want to make one for yourself I drew on paper the dimensions of what I made for myself, along with a picture with bottle on unit in normal setup and 2nd with nozzle adjusted to maximum height to give you an idea of scale.
I included those 3 pics for you.


----------



## jamesngalveston

thanks for taking the time to post that...i will make one this week..
my buddy owns a machine shop, which i can work in freely.
appreciate it.


----------



## Fiftyoon

What would you guys think of using 1 x 1 inch perforated square tube for the upper tube and an appropriately sized bolt or pin through a hole in the lower tube? 

Here's a link to an example of the 1 x 1 perforated square tube at Lowes. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_103642-37672-11197___?Ntt=103642&UserSearch=103642&productId=3049421


----------



## Fiftyoon

michael-s said:


> jamesngalveston .......1" square tube on top and 1 1/4" square tube on bottom, along with a 6" wide x 1/4" thick flat bar, 12" long for the base. A cut to shape piece of cork glued to the base to give a nice cushion for the bottles. Yes, with a mig welder, good eye.



michael-s...I really like your design. After using it for a while, have you made or would you suggest any changes? Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## michael-s

Hello, no I have not made any changes as it works as I hoped. It is adjustable vertically for bottles of different heights. Works good and extremely simple to make. My work flow, after wine has cleared, is that I will, using vacuum pump, vacuum wine from carboy, filter the wine, and bottle the wine all at the same time. I have included a picture of my work flow for you to see. Hope it helps you. 

Michael.


----------



## michael-s

I looked at the tube you show and there is no reason why is would not work, the tube is slides into if it has hole also, would just require a bolt thru the holes to adjust the height. With a base, even out of wood to hold your tubes and you are off and running.

Many ways possible to accomplish the same result................. Michael.


----------



## michael-s

the tube "it" slides into....... spelling error


----------



## Fiftyoon

michael-s said:


> Hello, no I have not made any changes as it works as I hoped. It is adjustable vertically for bottles of different heights. Works good and extremely simple to make. My work flow, after wine has cleared, is that I will, using vacuum pump, vacuum wine from carboy, filter the wine, and bottle the wine all at the same time. I have included a picture of my work flow for you to see. Hope it helps you.
> 
> Michael.



Wow! Terrific setup! Wondering what brand and model of filter you use? And what diameter tubing? I have a Gomco vacuum pump and am looking to do a nice setup like you have accomplished. Thanks again!


----------



## michael-s

Filter is 5 micron made by iSpring and I buy them in bulk, 50 in a box. The filter body I bought at a local business that sells plumbing supplies, you can pick up the filter body anywhere, even from members of Wine Making Talk, just do a search. The tubing is 1/2 inch tubing, you can go smaller if you want, just buy the correct size adapter that threads onto the filter body to accept the tubing. 

Good luck and have fun.................Michael.


----------



## michael-s

I will add also, in regards to filters. I will filter 2 batches of wine, that is the same type of wine with 1 new, unused filter then I throw that filter away. I do not rinse and keep them. If I have more than 2 batches to do, which is not very often in my case, I then use a 2nd new and clean filter to do the next 2 batches of wine. In most instances though I very seldom have more than 2 carboys of wine to filter and bottle, so like I said, 1 new filter for 2 batches and then in the garbage goes the filter. If I am doing 1 batch of wine it is the same procedure, I filter that 1 batch with 1 new filter and then throw the filter away when done filtering that batch. They are very inexpensive to buy, especially when you buy bulk. That is how I do things.


----------



## Fiftyoon

michael-s said:


> Filter is 5 micron made by iSpring and I buy them in bulk, 50 in a box. The filter body I bought at a local business that sells plumbing supplies, you can pick up the filter body anywhere, even from members of Wine Making Talk, just do a search. The tubing is 1/2 inch tubing, you can go smaller if you want, just buy the correct size adapter that threads onto the filter body to accept the tubing.
> 
> Good luck and have fun.................Michael.



I see other members using 1 micron filters. Since I have not previously filtered my wine (made from kits), I would appreciate understanding your perspective on using 5 micron vs 1 micron filters. 

Thanks again...Bob


----------



## michael-s

1 micron white wine, 5 micron red wine


----------



## Runningwolf

A few weeks ago I ran some trials on cartridge filters. You have to really have a wine full of solids that never had a chance to settle out for it to do anything. I filter everything with a .45 micron filter.


----------



## Fiftyoon

michael-s said:


> Looking at pictures of peoples bottle filler they made I decided to order the nozzle and made one for my use at home. I used it for the first time this week at bottling time. I both filtered the wine using whole house and bottled directly at same time. It went very well. This was all a result of reading along peoples discussions and seeing photos and then going ahead with that information and trying it myself.



I was getting ready to buy the complete nozzle with levers and spring from stpats. I see they also sell a lever knob and closing roller for $4 each. But I'm wondering what type of bolt you used to attached the nozzle to your 1 x 1 tube?

Thanks! Bob


----------



## michael-s

Fiftyoon there are people here with years of experience making wine and you gain lots of knowledge by reading their posts. Runningwolf has much more experience than I. I started learning wine making when I retired in Fall of 2013. That is why I became a member of Wine Making Talk, to read what people have to say and learn. If you look you can find on the internet many posts that get into detail about the chemistry of wine and filtering. Some don't agree with filtering and others do. Some of my wine I filter and bottle end up still having some settling in the bottle, not all batches, all of the time, but sometimes. I am willing, when my filters I have run out, to try the .45 micron filters for myself and see the results for myself. 
The bolt you asked about is a plain bolt I found at home, 5/16" and I cut it to length to fit. Good Luck......... Michael


----------



## Runningwolf

Michael, that filler is awesome. I would love to have one like that only with 2-3 fillers all on the same plate. When I sad I only use .45 filters it also has to be understood that my wine is clear and sediment free. If you still have any solids or sediment floating around you will need to go with a filter of larger microns. I your wine is clear you'll see a huge difference in brilliance going down to a .45.

There is conversion about stripping color or flavor. If you dump the first 2-3 bottles back into the carboy, you will not see this.


----------



## Fiftyoon

Michael...thanks so much for the close up pictures. They are really helpful. The nozzle assembly I ordered from stpats has been shipped, and I will be talking this weekend with a friend who has welding skills. Thanks again!


----------



## michael-s

You are welcome Fiftyoon and Runningwolf, thanks for your comment. 
Post a picture when you are done your filler so we can have a look at it. 
You will like the filler, easy to get used to using and fast to bottle. 
Michael.


----------



## michael-s

Fiftyoon, one last thing. To make bottling trouble free I added onto the tubing that comes from the outlet side of filter body to the filler unit
a valve that is right at fingers length to control the flow and shut off the wine entering the bottle. I purchased this at a Lowe's store in their 
plumbing section. You can purchase this item almost at any hardware store, Home Depot is another example. It is 1/2" in size and I bought 
threaded barbs to thread on each side of control valve, pushed on the tubing and held in place with clamp and I taped over with electrical tape
to cover the metal clamps, as you can see in the 3 pictures I added. It really helps while you are bottling the wine. 

Michael.


----------



## Fiftyoon

I received my enolmatic filler nozzle from stpats. Whew! $22 shipping really surprised me. FYI for others considering that option. Anyway, I noticed the size of the inlet at the top is extremely small diameter, like 1/16". Is that the intended way it's to be used? Also, my friend should have my filler stand completed by this weekend. I'll post a picture when finished. Thanks to michael-s for the great design and assistance.


----------



## Runningwolf

Fiftyoon said:


> I received my enolmatic filler nozzle from stpats. Whew! $22 shipping really surprised me. FYI for others considering that option. Anyway, I noticed the size of the inlet at the top is extremely small diameter, like 1/16". Is that the intended way it's to be used? Also, my friend should have my filler stand completed by this weekend. I'll post a picture when finished. Thanks to michael-s for the great design and assistance.



Did you check Presque Isle Wine Cellars? They sell tons of those nozzles and have free shipping.


----------



## michael-s

That is where you connect the tubing that comes from your vacuum pump. You have an overflow, right before your vacuum pump where overflow foam and wine is collected, preventing it from entering your vacuum pump. One tubing goes from your vacuum pump to that collector of liquid. A second tubing goes from that collector and connects to the filler nozzle.
You can see that clearly in the picture I added where I show my entire workflow from drawing cleared wine from the carboy, thru the filter body to filter the wine and then thru the filler nozzle as you bottle your wine.
As you fill your bottles with wine you get some foam and some wine drawn into your overflow. You get less of that as you get used to the process of bottling and I find I can reduce even more controlling the flow with that valve I showed you that I added, enabling me to slow down the flow and stop it completely if I want to.


----------



## Fiftyoon

Attached is a picture of my bottle filler. My friend works in the food industry so he fabricated it using stainless steel. A really terrific job. I included a closeup of the top of the nozzle showing the inlet. The opening is only about 1/16". For those who use this nozzle, is that the way it's used? Thanks again for all the great responses.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats the outlet not the inlet


----------



## michael-s

Congratulations, stainless steel, very nice, looking at the welds I would guess Tig Welds. You will appreciate using it at bottling time. Don't forget you will need an overflow container to prevent foam and wine from being drawn into your vacuum pump and causing problems. Finally wine is drawn into your filler from the side, the top is where you connect your vacuum tube from your overflow container which is creating a vacuum.

If I would of had stainless I would of done the same, totally clean looking and maintenance free. I like the cork on the base because it give a cushion for the bottles as you are filling them.
Thanks for posting your pictures...........Michael.


----------



## michael-s

Fiftyoon look at picture on #40, on page 4, it shows, pretty clearly, the setup to filter and bottle wine at the same time and how that small connection you describe is connected to the overflow container with tubing, which is connected with 2nd tube, directly to the vacuum pump.


----------



## Fiftyoon

Runningwolf said:


> Thats the outlet not the inlet



Do you have an Enolmatic? If so, what is the dimension from the center of where the nozzle attaches to the upright to the hole where the spring attaches?


----------



## michael-s

If you look on page 5, #50, the last picture which shows the entire nozzle stand along with 2 other nozzles, black in color, you will see on the one I made myself which is painted brown, you will see I drilled 2 holes for the spring. The lower one is 6 inches down from center of hole that bolt goes thru to hole nozzle and the next hole up is 4 1/4 " down from the center of the hole the bolt goes thru to hold the nozzle. On the 2 black ones you see in the picture the slot for the spring to go thru is down 6" from center of hole that bolt goes thru to hold nozzle. That is the first hole I drilled for spring on brown one I made and I found using that hole, 6" down, the spring had too much spring tension and I needed needle nose pliers to be able to stretch the spring to connect it to the black arm. So I drilled a second hole 4 1/4 inches down from the center of the hole that the bolt that holds the nozzle goes thru. At that distance I undo and put on the spring just using my fingers and it works fine for me when I bottle. I never use the hole that is 6" down. You can adjust, if you want, how much pressure the nozzle is pushing down on the opening of the bottle by adjustments on the nozzle. Hope that answers your question and look at the last picture on page 5, #50.

Michael.


----------



## JoP

Hello,,
I'm new to this blog and just purchased a nozzle for the Enolmatic 
I also want to build my own filler but I'm somewhat lost when it comes to understanding how the nozzle is suppose to work
My biggest problem is that I'm blind and can't see any drawings or videos
If anyone is willing to explain it to me, that would be very much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## FunkedOut

JoP said:


> Hello,,
> I'm new to this blog and just purchased a nozzle for the Enolmatic
> I also want to build my own filler but I'm somewhat lost when it comes to understanding how the nozzle is suppose to work
> My biggest problem is that I'm blind and can't see any drawings or videos
> If anyone is willing to explain it to me, that would be very much appreciated
> Thanks


Think of the nozzle as you would a tee fitting. It has three openings; top, bottom and side. 

The bottom opening has a rubber seal that creates an air tight seal to the bottle you’re filling. 

The opening on the side gets a piece of tubing attached that runs into your clear wine, ready to be bottled. 
This has to stay submerged for the vacuum to work. 

The top opening gets a piece of tubing that is then connected to your vacuum pump. 

The vacuum pump evacuates the air inside the tubing and the bottle creating negative pressure inside the tubing and bottle, which the wine rushes in to fill. 

If you allow the bottle to fill completely, the vacuum pump will continue to evacuate the tubinh connected to the top and wine will rush up that tubing and reach your vacuum pump. 
You need to break the vacuum before that happens. 
Once the vacuum is broken, the wine will stay put.
You can break the vacuum by pulling the tubing out of your wine supply, or breaking the seal between the nozzle and the bottle. 

Is that helpful?


----------



## JoP

FunkedOut said:


> Think of the nozzle as you would a tee fitting. It has three openings; top, bottom and side.
> 
> The bottom opening has a rubber seal that creates an air tight seal to the bottle you’re filling.
> 
> The opening on the side gets a piece of tubing attached that runs into your clear wine, ready to be bottled.
> This has to stay submerged for the vacuum to work.
> 
> The top opening gets a piece of tubing that is then connected to your vacuum pump.
> 
> The vacuum pump evacuates the air inside the tubing and the bottle creating negative pressure inside the tubing and bottle, which the wine rushes in to fill.
> 
> If you allow the bottle to fill completely, the vacuum pump will continue to evacuate the tubinh connected to the top and wine will rush up that tubing and reach your vacuum pump.
> You need to break the vacuum before that happens.
> Once the vacuum is broken, the wine will stay put.
> You can break the vacuum by pulling the tubing out of your wine supply, or breaking the seal between the nozzle and the bottle.
> 
> Is that helpful?





FunkedOut said:


> Think of the nozzle as you would a tee fitting. It has three openings; top, bottom and side.
> 
> The bottom opening has a rubber seal that creates an air tight seal to the bottle you’re filling.
> 
> The opening on the side gets a piece of tubing attached that runs into your clear wine, ready to be bottled.
> This has to stay submerged for the vacuum to work.
> 
> The top opening gets a piece of tubing that is then connected to your vacuum pump.
> 
> The vacuum pump evacuates the air inside the tubing and the bottle creating negative pressure inside the tubing and bottle, which the wine rushes in to fill.
> 
> If you allow the bottle to fill completely, the vacuum pump will continue to evacuate the tubinh connected to the top and wine will rush up that tubing and reach your vacuum pump.
> You need to break the vacuum before that happens.
> Once the vacuum is broken, the wine will stay put.
> You can break the vacuum by pulling the tubing out of your wine supply, or breaking the seal between the nozzle and the bottle.
> 
> Is that helpful?



Hi FunkedOut,

Thank you for the reply.

I understand all related to the pump, where to hook up the hoses, the vacuum created in the bottle etc.

I built my own vacuum transfer system and have been using it to transfer from carboy to carboy.

Now that I heard about this nozzle, I purchased it and I want to use it with my vacuum transfer system.

What I do not know is how is the nozzle attached to the stand, how does it move up and down to accommodate the bottle size.

The nozzle comes with an arm and a spring, where do you hook it?

When you place the nozzle in the bottle, what makes it push down to open the flow, what makes stay open until the level in the bottle riches the preset level?

BTW, my understanding is that it is supposed to stop the flow automatically when the bottle is full, set by the thumb nut on the top of the nozzle.

Am I right?

Thanks


----------



## FunkedOut

There is a linkage that connects the nozzle to the stand. Two flat pieces of plastic that straddle the stand with a cross pin through the entire assembly. Same construction on the nozzle side. Both ends of that linkage rotate, enabling the nozzle to raise and lower while keeping the nozzle vertical. There’s not a lot of travel, so gross height changes will have to be made on the stand itself. 

The spring hooks onto the linkage described above, pulling down towards a lower attachment point on the stand. 

I don’t actually own one of these, so I cannot answer the rest of your questions.


----------



## JoP

FunkedOut said:


> There is a linkage that connects the nozzle to the stand. Two flat pieces of plastic that straddle the stand with a cross pin through the entire assembly. Same construction on the nozzle side. Both ends of that linkage rotate, enabling the nozzle to raise and lower while keeping the nozzle vertical. There’s not a lot of travel, so gross height changes will have to be made on the stand itself.
> 
> The spring hooks onto the linkage described above, pulling down towards a lower attachment point on the stand.
> 
> I don’t actually own one of these, so I cannot answer the rest of your questions.



Thank you FunkedOut, your comments made a lot of sense to me.

The nozzle came with the arm and the spring, so it was not so difficult to build a prototype.

Tested it today and it worked, I just need to make some improvements on the vertical travel.

Need to come up with some way to keep the nozzle from moving sideways.

I will also add a vacuum switch to shut off the pump when the bottle is full.

Thanks again


----------



## havlikn

I have made a three unit filler with the enolmatic heads. I am having issues with fill rates because they are filling too full, see picture. I am gravity feeding the unit. Tips?


----------



## JoP

havlikn said:


> I have made a three unit filler with the enolmatic heads. I am having issues with fill rates because they are filling too full, see picture. I am gravity feeding the unit. Tips?View attachment 55498
> View attachment 55499


I suspect that it has to do with the fact that the nozzles were designed for vacuum filling.
Gravity filling rate depends on the height of the source, I experienced this myself.
BTW, is the filling rate and level consistant among the three heads?


----------



## havlikn

Yes. All same. About 3/4” to top of bottle


----------



## JoP

havlikn said:


> Yes. All same. About 3/4” ttop of bottle


That is too much, does the fill level adjustment makes a difference?
If not, it may have to do with gravity vs vacuum filling, the pressure to shut the flow is different
If you want to try a vacuum pump, there is one on
Amazon that works for me:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DYA21PU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## havlikn

Is that the pet the screws in the top? If so, I did try that and it didn’t have any affect. 

I have a vacuum pump that I have tried before from harbor freight, but it left too much foam in the bottle.


----------



## JoP

havlikn said:


> Is that the pet the screws in the top? If so, I did try that and it didn’t have any affect.
> 
> I have a vacuum pump that I have tried before from harbor freight, but it left too much foam in the bottle.


I did some more testing today and it looks like I have problems with the level fill too.
The level is not consistent and the adjustment on the top doesn't make much difference.
My level is about 1-1/2" no matter what I do and this is too high, it touches the cork.
I wonder if the original works all the time, or you need to watch it to get the proper level.
The manual says:
“Warning : to maintain a constantly precise filling, after ENOLMATIC has filled the bottle and the foam eliminated, rapidly remove the bottle out of the nozzle”
I hope someone who figured it out already will chime in with some sound advice.


----------



## JoP

JoP said:


> I did some more testing today and it looks like I have problems with the level fill too.
> The level is not consistent and the adjustment on the top doesn't make much difference.
> My level is about 1-1/2" no matter what I do and this is too high, it touches the cork.
> I wonder if the original works all the time, or you need to watch it to get the proper level.
> The manual says:
> “Warning : to maintain a constantly precise filling, after ENOLMATIC has filled the bottle and the foam eliminated, rapidly remove the bottle out of the nozzle”
> I hope someone who figured it out already will chime in with some sound advice.


I made some changes to my setup and thinks look better now.
I added a speed controller for the vacuum pump and now I can control the flow. 
If I slow down the flow rate, the fill level can be adjusted to around 2" but if I do not remove the bottle immediately, it has the tendency to overfill.
Is it suppose to do that, do you need to watch it, or is it suppose to fill to the level set no matter what.
if someone out there can clarify this, it would be very much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## stickman

I've never used the filler, but according to the instructions, the bottles tend to overfill if they are not removed "rapidly".


----------



## JoP

stickman said:


> I've never used the filler, but according to the instructions, the bottles tend to overfill if they are not removed "rapidly".


Thank you stickman, you are right on.
I believe this is very important.
A friend who has hands-on experience with the Enolmatic, came over today and told me the same thing.


----------

